
Exoskeletons Are on the March - iamelgringo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/medical-robots/exoskeletons-are-on-the-march
======
tetha
I find it very interesting that adding an exosceleton actually causes the
nerval system to accept these exosceletons and grows far more active again,
even though the actual limb is not active and there is just this exosceleton
working.

Go go duck typed nerval system, as long as one can walk with it, it's a leg!
:)

~~~
riffic
nervous?

------
Readmore
Wait... there really is a robotics company named Cyberdyne? And they are
building human-robot interfaces for exoskeletons?

That's pretty scary....

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Even weirder: I have some movies on while I code today.

The movies? I'm watching the Terminator series.

~~~
Readmore
Always a good choice.

"Code with me if you want to live."

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Not only is the plot passable, James Cameron just loves getting big equipment
and tearing the hell out of things.

It's every kid's dream.

